# Best Screwdrivers



## randomkiller

Wow, this is a very debated subject lately. I have always liked Klein and Whitte but, had an issue with Klein breaking as of late. Whitte and Wiha is still a good choice. Here are a couple good places to search price.
http://www.ktool.net/servlet/Categories
http://www.idealindustries.com/
http://www.specialized.net/ecommerce/shop/series.asp?category_id=21
http://mytoolstore.com/


----------



## Ecopat

"FACOM" used to be good, but now they are a "STANLEY TOOLS" company, so I guess they will end up the way of RK's latest "KLEIN" screwdrivers and break off all to easy.


----------



## randomkiller

I can't see paying the price for snap on. Gatti's snap on insulated linemans were like $150. Our shop gets Klein insulated tool kits for @ $240, three screwdrivers and several pliers

http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/33526.html

I haven't seen the Ideal screwdriver yet that some guys on here like. I like the feel of Klein, I hate the plastic handled Craftsman stuff.


----------



## ZONE

Thanks for the responses. I'm leaning still towards Wiha.


----------



## 480sparky

I don't worry too much about long-term quality.

Within a year, mine are either lost, stolen or I've beat it to death with a hammer.


----------



## randomkiller

480sparky said:


> I don't worry too much about long-term quality.
> 
> Within a year, mine are either lost, stolen or I've beat it to death with a hammer.


 
I still have tools from back when I helped out my grandfathr and uncles as a kid.


----------



## gatti

480sparky said:


> I don't worry too much about long-term quality.
> 
> Within a year, mine are either lost, stolen or I've beat it to death with a hammer.


 
Hey Sparky save your nice screwdrivers from the hammer........ I find these extremely well built and works great with the hammer.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Witte, Wera, Knipex, Etc.


----------



## BryanMD

randomkiller said:


> I still have tools from back when I helped out my grandfathr and uncles as a kid.


I carry one old (BIG phillips) wooden handled screw driver that I use maybe 2x a year. It is the last of a set that were among the first tools I bought with my own money (about 36 years ago now... gawd, I'm getting old guys).


----------



## randomkiller

BryanMD said:


> I carry one old (BIG phillips) wooden handled screw driver that I use maybe 2x a year. It is the last of a set that were among the first tools I bought with my own money (about 36 years ago now... gawd, I'm getting old guys).


 
Your just a baby, I have a 43yr old estwing, bought new for me to pull nails from forms


----------



## ZONE

What about Irazola Screwdrivers? Anybody have any remarks about those?


----------



## Ecopat

ZONE said:


> What about Irazola Screwdrivers? Anybody have any remarks about those?


I might just buy a set and find out.


----------



## ZONE

For me it is a toss up between Wiha (Made in Germany) and Irazola (Made in Spain)


----------



## gilbequick

Hey Gatti, do you ever _use_ any of your tools?:blink:


----------



## Mackie

ZONE said:


> Recently I had a guy from Snapon try to sell me a set of insulated screw drivers for AUS$316. (What The!?................!!!!!!!  )
> 
> Was he taking the pi$$ with that quoted price!??


That's all he wanted? I'm surprised he didn't ask for one of your kidneys too.

As I work in a shop that works on autos, Snap-On is all the rage here. I shake my head every day when I see the guys blow their wallets up on this stuff. For example, plier type crimpers by Ideal are $9 - the same thing by Klein is $23 - the same exact thing by Snap On a whopping $53!

Snap On is nice, but you can find equal or better quality stuff for half the price. Especially if you buy stuff online.

Snap off!

:no:


----------



## randomkiller

Mackie said:


> That's all he wanted? I'm surprised he didn't ask for one of your kidneys too.
> 
> As I work in a shop that works on autos, Snap-On is all the rage here. I shake my head every day when I see the guys blow their wallets up on this stuff. For example, plier type crimpers by Ideal are $9 - the same thing by Klein is $23 - the same exact thing by Snap On a whopping $53!
> 
> Snap On is nice, but you can find equal or better quality stuff for half the price. Especially if you buy stuff online.
> 
> Snap off!
> 
> :no:


Have you seen the post with the $150 pliers? Snap on is out of line with their prices but as long as people buy their stuff it won't change. I think the Craftsman Professional line wrenches look like they come out of the same molds. With some tools the only thing that seems different is the model numbers.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Apparently Klein has a recall on for their screwdrivers....saw a note at one of my suppliers about a recall but I did not see anything on Klein's website???


----------



## randomkiller

cdnelectrician said:


> Apparently Klein has a recall on for their screwdrivers....saw a note at one of my suppliers about a recall but I did not see anything on Klein's website???


We need details.


----------



## JohnJ0906

randomkiller said:


> We need details.


I knew that would get your attention.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> I knew that would get your attention.


 
Absolutely, I have bought so many of their handtools in the recent past (mostly from being ripped off), I feel like a major stockholder. Like I should be in on the company news letter.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I remember you complaining about the recent drop in quality of their screwdrivers - as soon as he posted about a recall, I thought of that thread.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> I remember you complaining about the recent drop in quality of their screwdrivers - as soon as he posted about a recall, I thought of that thread.


The rep that handles my area sent me a replacement and a key fob. The way he explained the warranty policy and the way counterguys expalin it are as different as obama and osama.


----------



## cdnelectrician

I looked high and low on Klein's website...nothing! I was in a hurry to get in and out of the suppliers (Friday afternoon) when I am in there next week I will be sure to ask!


----------



## randomkiller

cdnelectrician said:


> I looked high and low on Klein's website...nothing! I was in a hurry to get in and out of the suppliers (Friday afternoon) when I am in there next week I will be sure to ask!


 
Thanks, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BigE

*Good screwdrivers*

Why dont you try the IRAZOLA brand. They are good and relatively cheap. Colorful and bloody good fit in the hand. Should be available at IDEAL electrical suppliers in OZ, they are in NZ. They re either Spanish or Italian origin.


----------



## ZONE

I was looking ar Irazola and still am. Like I mentioned previously. For me it is a toss up between the Wiha and the Irazolas.
Turks here in Oz had the Irazolas for well over $100 and just down the road at Middys they had the exact same set for $60. Anyway, all Electrical wholesalers are ripoffs. These days I buy most of my lighting from Beacon lighting as I found out they are cheaper than the Electrical wholesalers.
I always though the idea of an Electrical Wholesaler was they sell at wholesale price to us!? What a load of bull. They are expensive and sell at retail or more!
Anyone can walk in off the street and buy for the same price.


----------



## Ecopat

I just got a set of "FACOM" "ERGOTWIST" 1000v 6 piece set for £22:66.
Now I know what I said about them being a part of the "Stanley tools" company, but a 6 piece set of "Facom's" for that price is a good deal, I have oredered a full set of "Irazola" screwdrivers as well, they are Spanish, but I wont hold that against them.


----------



## wirebender

Ecopat said:


> they are Spanish, but I wont hold that against them.


When you jab one in your palm it won't understand the cuss words you scream at it!


----------



## randomkiller

As long as they aren't French. That way when you start to tighten something they don't give up.


----------



## bobelectric

randomkiller said:


> Wow, this is a very debated subject lately. I have always liked Klein and Whitte but, had an issue with Klein breaking as of late. Whitte and Wiha is still a good choice. Here are a couple good places to search price.
> http://www.ktool.net/servlet/Categories
> http://www.idealindustries.com/
> http://www.specialized.net/ecommerce/shop/series.asp?category_id=21
> http://mytoolstore.com/


Killer, you aren't using your kleins screwdrivers for a chisel,are you?


----------



## randomkiller

bobelectric said:


> Killer, you aren't using your kleins screwdrivers for a chisel,are you?


 
No not at all. I carry a set of chisels (wood and cold). I have the same two "beaters" both Klein for several years now.


----------



## Norcal

randomkiller said:


> As long as they aren't French. That way when you start to tighten something they don't give up.


 
Facom is/was French....:whistling2:


----------



## Ecopat

Oh yes, I forgot that. Part of Stanleys now though. I still like my new set of Facoms though. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

Norcal said:


> Facom is/was French....:whistling2:


 
Then I couldn't buy them with a clear conscience.


----------



## Norcal

randomkiller said:


> Then I couldn't buy them with a clear conscience.


 
Better to buy French products then anything made in China.France is not a problen China is.


----------



## headrec

Norcal said:


> Better to buy French products then anything made in China.France is not a problen China is.


Debatable :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

Norcal said:


> Better to buy French products then anything made in China.France is not a problen China is.


China only sends us lead based items trying to poison us slowly, France just out right stabs us in the back.


----------



## Norcal

Buy Chinese, buy the bullets to shoot your kids/ grandkids. That is a cold way to look at it but they are using the money we spend buying their junk for the Peoples Liberation Army.


----------



## itsunclebill

I found myself needing a screwdriver a hurry a while back and Lowe's was the closest. Bought a 9-in-1 by Irwin (6 bits, 3 sockets) and it's grown to be a favorite. About $10.00 if IIRC.

Except for Klein's lineman pliers I have no brand loyalty at all any more. All of the tool people seem content to market real junk. I find the "house" brands with the lifetime warranties (wrenches, sockets) at the big box stores are just as good as the MAC and Snap-On stuff I've got from my field service days - and a darned sight cheaper.

And, since wire is generally cheaper at the big boxes anyway it's not out of the way...:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller

Norcal said:


> Buy Chinese, buy the bullets to shoot your kids/ grandkids. That is a cold way to look at it but they are using the money we spend buying their junk for the Peoples Liberation Army.


 
I don't buy Chinese either. I try to get made in the USA and will settle for Germany, UK, or most other places that aren't communist.


----------



## randomkiller

Norcal said:


> Buy Chinese, buy the bullets to shoot your kids/ grandkids. That is a cold way to look at it but they are using the money we spend buying their junk for the Peoples Liberation Army.


 
I hate to break this too you but, I highly doubt that the US will ever be in a ground war exchanging bullets with the Chinese.


----------



## ZONE

randomkiller said:


> I hate to break this too you but, I highly doubt that the US will ever be in a ground war exchanging bullets with the Chinese.


Do you think an air war instead? or just an exchange of Nukes?


----------



## randomkiller

ZONE said:


> Do you think an air war instead? or just an exchange of Nukes?


 
It depends on who initiates.


----------



## Norcal

randomkiller said:


> I hate to break this too you but, I highly doubt that the US will ever be in a ground war exchanging bullets with the Chinese.


Do you think an air war instead? or just an exchange of Nukes?  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does it really matter? Dead is dead.


----------



## headrec

I definitely agree in getting what you pay for but when you are (for example) paying 40 dollars for a 3/4 combination wrench that potentially could fail suddenly loses its appeal and I rather pay 10 dollars and be back to a store a couple of times a year to replace it. Stuff is getting ridiculously priced, but I do feel the quality is going down exponentially. It sucks.


----------



## randomkiller

headrec said:


> I definitely agree in getting what you pay for but when you are (for example) paying 40 dollars for a 3/4 combination wrench that potentially could fail suddenly loses its appeal and I rather pay 10 dollars and be back to a store a couple of times a year to replace it. Stuff is getting ridiculously priced, but I do feel the quality is going down exponentially. It sucks.


I haven't had wrenches break but, I have split many sockets. The last set that I have is Pittsburg (from Harbor Freight). They have a lifetime warranty but I have jumped on these with a 3' breaker bar and they hold up.
The whole set isn't as much as the cost of a Craftsman ratchet.


----------



## headrec

Yeah wrench was a bad example. Meant to be more of a generalization. I just bought impact sockets for high torque jobs because of splitting so many myself. I don't think I could realistically break those.:no:


----------



## cdnelectrician

I've had a Klein screwdriver in my pouch for at least 5 years that sees the business end of my ball-peen hammer almost daily and i can still use it to turn screws! One tough screwdriver! The new ones however can't take that kind of abuse...Haven't had problems with the flathead and phillips types but the robertson screwdrivers SUCK they round off...the older ones were the best you could buy still have mine after 7 years! The new rubber handles on all the screwdrivers do suck though.


----------



## randomkiller

headrec said:


> Yeah wrench was a bad example. Meant to be more of a generalization. I just bought impact sockets for high torque jobs because of splitting so many myself. I don't think I could realistically break those.:no:


Those are what we are getting now. Impact sockets in 3/8", 1/2", and 3/4" drive. I know they are inexpensive but I haven't heard of anyone breaking one yet.


----------



## ZONE

I just bought a set of German Made Wiha Screwdrivers for AU$47 inc gst. That was the best price I could find.


----------



## randomkiller

ZONE said:


> I just bought a set of German Made Wiha Screwdrivers for AU$47 inc gst. That was the best price I could find.


That seems like a fair price, I have a few (insulated) and find them very good quality.


----------



## BP_redbear

WIHA brand screwdrivers are by far the best screwdrivers that I have used as a industrial machine mechanic and technician, and now apprentice electrician.
Great steel,
Hardened properly,
Good dimensions (geometry) - tips AND handles.

Klein makes great pilers (lineman's). I have seen way too many Klein screwdrivers rounded off. TOO soft!!

And, I have put my WIHA extra-heavy-duty screwdrivers through some hard use! Still straight and sharp.
Their insulated line is top notch also.
And,,,the handle shape is excellent! Great for fine work and also for high torque. Surprising how much torque can be delivered with a basically round handle, but this also enables them to be used with fingertip precision control. Oh yeah...No blisters...I hate screwdrivers with square corners on the handle...How much sense does that make??

I like the Wiha Extra Heavy Duty line with the hex shanks, hex bolsters, and steel striking cap (blade extends all the way to the cap). -Not insulated, obviously!!!-

This is why I own a set of their insulated SDs also.
Wiha is a little on the high end as far as price, but if you want tools that actually work great and will last a long time...go German.

Watch their site for sales...most of my Wiha's were bought direct for nearly 50% off with monthly specials, super deals, etc. www.wihatools.com

I look to buy USA on majority of my tools...except WIHA scrwdrivers...
and Knipex pliers...GREAT pump pliers (Alligator model)...grip like a pipe wrench, no busted knuckles. Hard to sell me on buying another set of ChannelLock pump pliers...but thats another thread.


----------



## aricsavage

did I miss it or did nobody mention greenlee, I'm pretty satisfied with the pliers. besides there probably made in the same factory as klien... they just use green plastic on 3rd shift or something.


----------



## randomkiller

aricsavage said:


> did I miss it or did nobody mention greenlee, I'm pretty satisfied with the pliers. besides there probably made in the same factory as klien... they just use green plastic on 3rd shift or something.


 
After having a phone discussion with a Klein rep, I found out that they make most of their pliers in their original two plants, the smaller minis are made elsewhere. For the most part (90%), they do make their tools in their own factories. 

As for screwdrivers, if you tried the Wiha's or most of the German-European brands you might want to toss the American style handles and blade tempers. I love my Sandvik's and Wiha's.


----------



## TOOL_5150

wirebender said:


> When you jab one in your palm it won't understand the cuss words you scream at it!


I just had to lough out loud at that! :laughing:

Also, I just bought a 14pc set of Whia screwdrivers to give them a try. My klein screwdrivers are allready starting to get a little bit rounded and led to me jabbing myself in the hand a week ago trying to put the death grip on a receptacle. Cheap receptacles and solid wire dont mix well :no:

~Matt


----------



## aricsavage

randomkiller said:


> After having a phone discussion with a Klein rep, I found out that they make most of their pliers in their original two plants, the smaller minis are made elsewhere. For the most part (90%), they do make their tools in their own factories.


true, but doesn't necessarily mean they don't make them for other companies too. or if thier factories are elsewhere.



randomkiller said:


> As for screwdrivers, if you tried the Wiha's or most of the German-European brands you might want to toss the American style handles and blade tempers. I love my Sandvik's and Wiha's.


actually I love the Wiha's handle, just very few supply houses around here have them or have even heard of them.

has anyone bought/used the new klien journeyman screwdrivers yet? looks like their taking a lesson from some german tools.


----------



## cdnelectrician

If RK means Klein mini pliers like their electronics pliers and telecom pliers they are still the best you can buy they seem to be made better than their larger pliers.


----------



## randomkiller

cdnelectrician said:


> If RK means Klein mini pliers like their electronics pliers and telecom pliers they are still the best you can buy they seem to be made better than their larger pliers.


Those are the ones I was talking about. I also just read that Klein just bought out a company that makes scissors and other small clippers.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Just wanted to update you guys - especially you guys out there that are tired of your klein screwdrivers. I bout a small set of Wera screwdrivers: they seem allright. I got my big set of Wiha screwdrivers and I am impressed. If they are in fact made out of better steel, then I will be changing to Wiha. Any of you klein guys [I am still one of them] should give Wiha a try.

No, I am not making money on this, nor do I have anything to do with Klein or Wiha. Im just trying to help people out that were, and are, in the same situation I am in with Klein screwdrivers rounding off prematurly.

Cheers, and Happy 4th

~Matt


----------



## MF Dagger

I've posted before about being unhappy with Klein. Thursday I had to buy a new screwdriver since I lost mine in an attic the day before. Brand ne Klein since the supply house didn't have the ideal one. By the end of thursday the corner was all messed up. I didn't even get a chance to chisel with it yet.


----------



## highvoltage2153

*Bosch?*

I think that Bosch has also high quality products for example http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=4286589 electric screw driver set, not nearly costing to one of yours, but there are many other products and choices...depends on your taste, I am very happy with this set from Bosch...works well...


----------



## spassalaqua

kleins have been breaking left and right on the job site im at right now. i use them. ive been lucky mine have been holding up hell


----------



## randomkiller

I just saw the Klein Journeyman series screwdrivers yesterday, they have the ergonomic handles with a hex spot near the top and seem pretty nice, just have to see how they hold up.


----------



## brian john

I use Ideal, Klien, Craftsman


----------



## Cerrak

I have used various SD's. General use I like my mastercraft (CanadianTire) nice grips.

I purchased a set of Weidmuller from my local Electrical Wholesaler for a good price and loved them. Nice to hold and grip.

I have had some that the handles are so small they are tiring on the hands and end up using them for junk tools.

WiHa are also a good brand that I purchased online (nutdrivers) and they must be from the same manufacturer as Weidmuller as they look and feel exactly the same and both from Germany.


----------



## gilbequick

randomkiller said:


> I just saw the Klein Journeyman series screwdrivers yesterday, they have the ergonomic handles with a hex spot near the top and seem pretty nice, just have to see how they hold up.


I saw those the other day. They're pretty sweet, but not for $50 for the 5 piece set. HD here already has them on clearance for $40.

I haven't used individual screwdrivers for years. The only screwdriver I use for a screwdriver is the Ideal 7 in 1: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908

For the beater I use the Stanley Fat Max-ers, they're the best beaters I've ever used: http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...Max&#174;+Xtreme&#8482;+Demolition+Driver+Set


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> I saw those the other day. They're pretty sweet, but not for $50 for the 5 piece set. HD here already has them on clearance for $40.
> 
> I haven't used individual screwdrivers for years. The only screwdriver I use for a screwdriver is the Ideal 7 in 1: http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908
> 
> For the beater I use the Stanley Fat Max-ers, they're the best beaters I've ever used: http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...Max&#174;+Xtreme&#8482;+Demolition+Driver+Set


 
I always carry the Klein 11 in 1 in my pocket or pouch but for most of the equipment I work on the tips are too short to fit in the recesses on the wire lugs and terminal strips so I have to use standard drivers, now I actually carry a long 5/32" hex driver for most of the new contactors and smaller lugs on mechanical equipment.


----------



## Lz_69

Cerrak said:


> I have used various SD's. General use I like my mastercraft (CanadianTire) nice grips.
> 
> I purchased a set of Weidmuller from my local Electrical Wholesaler for a good price and loved them. Nice to hold and grip.
> 
> I have had some that the handles are so small they are tiring on the hands and end up using them for junk tools.
> 
> WiHa are also a good brand that I purchased online (nutdrivers) and they must be from the same manufacturer as Weidmuller as they look and feel exactly the same and both from Germany.


I think that Wiha makes them for Weidmuller since they even have the same hexagon in the handle where the Wiha logo would be.


----------



## Jono

i've always used Wiha, it seems to be the standard issue for sparkies here in Australia. 

i do however prefer the Irazola terminal screwdriver, it just seems to have a better blade, although i have snapped a couple.


----------



## brian john

http://www.wihatools.com/

http://www.irazola.es/ingles/f_empresa.html


----------



## Mackie

Has anyone had any luck with finding good quality 1/4" quick change screwdriver inserts? Specifically Phillips heads?










Black & Decker #2's last me about 2 days before rounding out. Even their titanium ones only last a week. They are much harder but they're also very brittle and when they go, they just start chipping all to hell.

I bought a Dewalt #2 and it's worked out a little better.

Any recommendations?

-thanx


----------



## Ecopat

Mackie said:


> Has anyone had any luck with finding good quality 1/4" quick change screwdriver inserts? Specifically Phillips heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Decker #2's last me about 2 days before rounding out. Even their titanium ones only last a week. They are much harder but they're also very brittle and when they go, they just start chipping all to hell.
> 
> I bought a Dewalt #2 and it's worked out a little better.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> -thanx


Try these..... WERA bit check ringmagnet rapidaptor.
Code Nr: 05 056379 001
You get 3 of each PZ 1, 2 & 3.
You dont have to use the ringmagnet & I havent had a problem with them yet, had them for two years now.

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick

I tried out the Dewalt p-2 tips that came in the Impact Ready set, so they're supposed to be for some high torque. They seem kinda hit or miss. Some break in a few days some last for 2 weeks. Other than that, I use the ones the company buys us. I've got no idea the brand as it doesn't matter much to me as long as I don't have to pay for them.


----------



## randomkiller

Mackie said:


> Has anyone had any luck with finding good quality 1/4" quick change screwdriver inserts? Specifically Phillips heads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Decker #2's last me about 2 days before rounding out. Even their titanium ones only last a week. They are much harder but they're also very brittle and when they go, they just start chipping all to hell.
> 
> I bought a Dewalt #2 and it's worked out a little better.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> -thanx


 
I had some given to me by a sheetrocker that lasted a very long time. I am now using the DeWalt black impact
tips, they have been going strong for months now.


----------



## germanudo

*W I H A*

No question for me. WIHA---------German Engineering!!!!!!!!!!! 

Any more question?

Serious i believe Wiha is one of the best. I know them from germany and every Pro or allmost every Pro use them over there. I just found a nice set a view weeks ago and got it. Was about 36 Bucks (5 piece) . 
I had to buy them because it didn't said Made in China.lol

Guidance


----------



## ohmontherange

I still use Klein but they ain't what they used to be.


----------



## nolabama

hate klien sd my favorite sd of all time ( i unfortunatly do not still have it) was a snap on 9" cabinet rachet sd that held bits in the handle - it was even the dale ernhart #3 signature series - super smooth rachet always worked , no slop ever i miss that screw driver - i have swaped to the chinaman Kobalt ( when they first came out and were snap on and made in the usa they were great - not so sure now) insulated sd - $15 for a six pack - 1000V rated - wouldnt use em on anything higher than 240V - half the price of the wiha and the tips hold up real well and the handles are not half bad either - better than my klien - may be the only chinaman tool in my daily use pouch - sad but true


----------



## TOOL_5150

I really like the Wiha SD's my only gripe is that the "standard US size" is slightly too fat to fit in the slots of some screws all the way. I assume this is not a defect, but in fact the standard size according to germany.

~Matt


----------



## Monsterelec

ZONE said:


> What about Irazola Screwdrivers? Anybody have any remarks about those?


Great screwdrivers, very comfy, strong and last a long time. my sets over 10years old and get abused every day


----------



## Josue

Monsterelec said:


> Great screwdrivers, very comfy, strong and last a long time. my sets over 10years old and get abused every day


----------



## Englishsparky

Very funny josue, but I do agree with the guy about irazola drivers, the terminal drivers can be a little too easy to snap though.


----------



## ethaninmotion

Monsterelec said:


> Great screwdrivers, very comfy, strong and last a long time. my sets over 10years old and get abused every day


I need to try these out, been putting it off long enough!


----------



## zsoltimatrix

CK - Made in Germany! 

Great stuff! I love them! 

My boss bought me a drapper expert obe the other day - crap! I repleaced it witg a CK.


----------



## oldtimer

Wow!!!! What language is that???


----------



## Englishsparky

I doubt even Marc the French guy could understand that, ck is a good make, my mate is sending me drivers and the like over from the UK, it is ridiculous the price you pay here...


----------



## zsoltimatrix

Sorry, )))). Just typing while being distracted. And not being English...  

Anyway i like CK.


----------



## Elec-Tech

480sparky said:


> I don't worry too much about long-term quality.
> 
> Within a year, mine are either lost, stolen or I've beat it to death with a hammer.


Amen brother.


----------



## crazyboy

I use the klein screwdrivers, even if they don't last forever.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Josue said:


>


That's right, Chum........


----------



## Josue

Bruce Wayne said:


> That's right, Chum........


I think BBQ made that image. :laughing:


----------



## Bildo

What about the Husky screwdrivers with the soft grips made in the US? Does anybody have experience with them? Good, bad, do they honor the lifetime warranty?


----------



## Rudeboy

Bildo said:


> What about the Husky screwdrivers with the soft grips made in the US? Does anybody have experience with them? Good, bad, do they honor the lifetime warranty?


It says Husky on the driver you should know it's crappy china. If this is the type of driver you're looking for buy some Craftsmen, Sears honors the warranty.

Not that I would like to use those on a regular basis.


----------



## electricalperson

ideal screwdrivers are the best


----------



## Rudeboy

I have and have owned a lot of screwdrivers and nutdrivers. 
Klein, Stanley, Craftsmen, Ideal, Xcelite, (just to name a few) Bahco, Witte, Wera, Wiha... and plenty of other brands.

You can't go wrong with any german drivers but...

I think I like Wera the best.


----------



## Demac

Foam type cushion grips don't seem to hold up too well when working around chemicals.

The driver handles of the in-house electricians tools at the local automobile plant here are all chewed up and falling apart. I asked them why and they mentioned the solvents in the body shop. I think they were the Wiha soft grips.

The rubber material of the klein handles or the soft panels of the wera handles seem to do much better.


----------



## mclovin

cdnelectrician said:


> Apparently Klein has a recall on for their screwdrivers....saw a note at one of my suppliers about a recall but I did not see anything on Klein's website???


yea one of there employees before he got fired screwed with the machines that spits out the red robbies and now there no longer pressed in tips but milled out of the shaft


----------



## farlsincharge

I don't know how many guys are still running kleins that are over two years old. But if you have some made within the last two years let me ask you this: If it didn't say "KLEIN" on it, would you still buy another one?


----------



## Demac

farlsincharge said:


> I don't know how many guys are still running kleins that are over two years old. But if you have some made within the last two years let me ask you this: If it didn't say "KLEIN" on it, would you still buy another one?


I'm not really into Klein bashing, but I will say that for the most part I've found tools for similar prices that I prefer.


----------



## Voltech

Craftsman, beat'em up..take'em back....As long as you dont lose them, they will be the last drivers you have to buy


----------



## BeCool

I'm all for the WERA Screw drivers. My #2 Robertson had lasted me well over 4 years (till I dropped it down an 14ft wall, dang) The previous was over 3 yrs, I still keep but the tip has been slightly scorched so it doesn.t hold screws anymore. The 1/4 in straight I've used to lift many 2x2 floor tiles, never bending the shaft. The larger straight has been beaten, wedged, pried, etc and is in usable condition. Try doing that with Klein or stanley tools and you'll be buying new tools every month. Tried the WEHA insulated robby, but the shank turns in the handle. Brought it back in to the supplier but no warranty so no more WEHA.


----------



## Pompadour

i had been having problems with my klein #2 philips tips rounding out. so, i read all the screwdriver threads on garage journal and a few other sites.

i ended up buying the 6pc insulated wiha set at my local sears for 36ish dollars. after using them for a bit, i am using a hybrid set of screwdrivers. the klein set has the perfect sizes, but the tips suck. the long narrow slotted klein screwdriver is perfect for plates. that is staying in my pouch. i am using my 6" klein as my beater. i am also using my klein stubbies.

i go back and forth on whether to replace my klein beater with a 6" wiha chisel driver. i never do, though. i just cannot abide an electrician using a metal ended screwdriver. 

for my terminating screwdriver, i use a craftsman. if it bends at all, i can just stop at sears on my way home and get it replaced.


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> ...
> i never do, though. i just cannot abide an electrician using a metal ended screwdriver.
> ...


It doesn't seem to matter how many times I verify the lack of continuity between the shank and the striking cap of my wera screwdriver, I still can't bring myself to use it on anything potentially hot.

Must be that metal cap in my palm as I watch the metal shank getting ready to touch something. :thumbup:


----------



## Pompadour

demac, you answered the question that i never thought to ask... but should have!


----------



## BeCool

Are we talking the same screwdriver?? Metal cap?? The Wera drivers I use are a comfortabe neoprene handle that fits nicely in the palm, No exposed metal there. Yes, a metal shank - but if you are not comfotable with that and have to rely on an insulated shank , then turn off the power. Hmmmm Doesn't your safety committee tell you that anyways. Personally, I don't rely on this so called insulator, I prefer to rely on myself .


----------



## mattsilkwood

BeCool said:


> Are we talking the same screwdriver?? Metal cap?? The Wera drivers I use are a comfortabe neoprene handle that fits nicely in the palm, No exposed metal there. Yes, a metal shank - but if you are not comfotable with that and have to rely on an insulated shank , then turn off the power. Hmmmm Doesn't your safety committee tell you that anyways. Personally, I don't rely on this so called insulator, I prefer to rely on myself .


 Wera, among others, has a chiseldriver. They have a metal cap on the end to use as a beater.


----------



## BeCool

Then that should be used as a chisel but not as a screw driver when working on or near live equipment. Duhh, its not rocket science to use the right equipment on our job and protect yourself. OR YOU MAY NOT BE AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO DISCUSS THE PRO'S AND CONS OF SUCH PRACTICES!!!


----------



## mattsilkwood

BeCool said:


> Then that should be used as a chisel but not as a screw driver when working on or near live equipment. Duhh, its not rocket science to use the right equipment on our job and protect yourself. OR YOU MAY NOT BE AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO DISCUSS THE PRO'S AND CONS OF SUCH PRACTICES!!!


 It's no big deal, I just wear rubber boots.


----------



## Mike in Canada

BeCool said:


> Then that should be used as a chisel but not as a screw driver when working on or near live equipment. Duhh, its not rocket science to use the right equipment on our job and protect yourself. OR YOU MAY NOT BE AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO DISCUSS THE PRO'S AND CONS OF SUCH PRACTICES!!!


 The handles and insulation on insulated tools are not there to insulate you from the electricity. They are there to keep you from bridging between two conductors or from a conductor and ground. The insulated gloves are there to protect you.


----------



## racerjim0

For just an all around good screwdriver, I have a few sets of Velleman screwdrivers. They have hardened, magnetized tips. I picked them up for 12 bucks a set from a salvage store that went out of business.
http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=521948


----------



## TheWayItWorks

Demac said:


> It doesn't seem to matter how many times I verify the lack of continuity between the shank and the striking cap of my wera screwdriver, I still can't bring myself to use it on anything potentially hot.
> 
> Must be that metal cap in my palm as I watch the metal shank getting ready to touch something. :thumbup:


I don't understand, I was under the impression that all Wera's Chisel Drivers are a single piece of steel thru the handle? I know that mine is, I even tested continuity from the cap to the shank.


----------



## Lz_69

Pompadour said:


> i had been having problems with my klein #2 philips tips rounding out. so, i read all the screwdriver threads on garage journal and a few other sites.
> 
> i ended up buying the 6pc insulated wiha set at my local sears for 36ish dollars. after using them for a bit, i am using a hybrid set of screwdrivers. the klein set has the perfect sizes, but the tips suck. the long narrow slotted klein screwdriver is perfect for plates. that is staying in my pouch. i am using my 6" klein as my beater. i am also using my klein stubbies.
> 
> i go back and forth on whether to replace my klein beater with a 6" wiha chisel driver. i never do, though. i just cannot abide an electrician using a metal ended screwdriver.
> 
> for my terminating screwdriver, i use a craftsman. if it bends at all, i can just stop at sears on my way home and get it replaced.


The metal caps on the Wiha chisel drivers touch the shank of the screwdriver internally so I would avoid using those for electrical work. If you want one as a beater I would try one of the standard microfinish ones that are made with acetate plastic like a Klein screwdriver.


----------



## RyanB

Pompadour said:


> i had been having problems with my klein #2 philips tips rounding out.


I had the same problem. I bought a Klein to replace an Ideal phillips I lost. 

Never buying a Klein screwdriver again.


----------



## Rudeboy

Lz_69 said:


> The metal caps on the Wiha chisel drivers touch the shank of the screwdriver internally so I would avoid using those for electrical work. If you want one as a beater I would try one of the standard microfinish ones that are made with acetate plastic like a Klein screwdriver.


Why? The wiha drivers you're talking about are made for chiseling and bashing.

I have one for a beater, it's really good. It also doesn't go near anything potentially hot.


----------



## Demac

TheWayItWorks said:


> I don't understand, I was under the impression that all Wera's Chisel Drivers are a single piece of steel thru the handle? I know that mine is, I even tested continuity from the cap to the shank.


Hmm, after reading your post I went and double checked. I tested both my phillips and flat tip wera chisel drivers. I have purchased both of them within the last year, both have the flat striking cap, not the cap which you can put the 1/4" drive into. I'm pretty sure I bought them both off of Amazon. I don't know a ton about wera tools, so I might have gotten an older design, or a newer design, and maybe things have changed one way or the other.

Rudeboy might know, or might have an idea on where to look if he doesn't know.

Tested them and got plenty of noise across the shank and across the cap. Nothing between cap and shank on both of them. 

Page 52, in the wera tool catalog (20mb pdf), has a crummy picture that looks like there might be a plug of some other material between the end of the shank and the striking cap. Hard to tell for sure in the picture, and text description is vague.


----------



## Rudeboy

I haven't tested the continuity of any screwdriver in my bags at all. 

I wouldn't use any "strike through" driver in any potentially hot situation at all.

I use my wiha beater for bashing, that's it.


----------



## Frasbee

Rudeboy said:


> I haven't tested the continuity of any screwdriver in my bags at all.
> 
> I wouldn't use any "strike through" driver in any potentially hot situation at all.
> 
> I use my wiha beater for bashing, that's it.


I remember being brushed off as a "know it all apprentice" because I said the same thing. 

"Just don't use it on anything hot.", apparently is a naive attitude of mine.


----------



## Rudeboy

Frasbee said:


> I remember being brushed off as a "know it all apprentice" because I said the same thing.
> 
> "Just don't use it on anything hot.", apparently is a naive attitude of mine.


:thumbup:

I look at it this way:

I have numerous 1000v insulated drivers that I use for everything... but not bashing ko and chisel.

I have a few drivers I'll never use on anything but beating stuff. 

_elevate me._


----------



## Mike in Canada

Frasbee said:


> I remember being brushed off as a "know it all apprentice" because I said the same thing.
> 
> "Just don't use it on anything hot.", apparently is a naive attitude of mine.


 Well, I'll say it again. Insulated tools are not insulated to protect you from being shocked. They are insulated to keep them (the tools) from bridging between two phases or a phase and ground and creating an arc flash. That's it. You and your rubber gloves are responsible for keeping you from being shocked. Being shocked, and being pitched against the wall by an arc flash are two very different things, and they have different PPE.


----------



## Demac

I called my dad this morning and had him test his wera's. They had continuity. I'm at a loss as to what the problem is with mine. Maybe they're flawed and have a small gap inside. 

Regardless, they aren't used on anything hot anyway, I'm just intrigued now.


----------



## Frasbee

My chiseldriver wouldn't even fit in most screws found on most devices. I got the extra long biggin'.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

my chiseldriver is mushroomed to ****, and a piece came off and hit me in the cheek

the tip is still pretty square though


----------



## Lz_69

Rudeboy said:


> Why? The wiha drivers you're talking about are made for chiseling and bashing.
> 
> I have one for a beater, it's really good. It also doesn't go near anything potentially hot.


 That's fine as long as you're aware of it but I don't like having one in my bag just on the rare chance that someone else borrows it without my knowledge and end up hurting themselves.


----------



## HARRY304E

Lz_69 said:


> That's fine as long as you're aware of it but I don't like having one in my bag just on the rare chance that someone else borrows it without my knowledge and end up hurting themselves.


 That will Fix them....:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

HARRY304E said:


> That will Fix them....:laughing:


Heh, I was about to say, that'll teach them to reach into _my_ bag.


----------



## ilikepez

I checked out those Wera insulated screwdrivers and ended up picking myself up a pair. I'm pretty happy with them. I had been thinking about getting a set of Klein insulated screwdrivers, but they are over $200 and don't seem to be any better then the Wera ones.


----------



## chewy

For me its a mix of Wiha and Felo and I use a cheap Fuller for a mini crowbar. I dont like the Wiha #2 Phillips fit in screws though, its too narrow but we mostly use square drives (robertson) here.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Anyone use THIS interchangeable insulated set?


----------



## sbrn33

Why would you need an insulated screwdriver in this day and age?


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Thanks for your reply, I will take that as a no. 

To answer your question, clearly, to me anyway, for work on live equipment. 

I really only wanted a Robertson #2 but figured for just a bit more money could have a set.


----------



## daveEM

Wow thread from 2008. I use these on live stuff all the time....










Careful tho. Our job is safer than a cops but still getting zapped can't be a good thing.

I think the above set was around $50 at a tool house near you, or maybe Amazon. Toss the rack and throw em in your pouch...










Oh. Don't forget custom insoles for your feet. Mine are laser cut so pricy but there are other good ones out there. As you can see from the pick every square inch of skin is supported. Stand on them all day. Like slippers. Do put a boot around them tho.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

Thanks for the option.


----------



## ZONE

Wow. This Thread is still going 7 years later. I don't even remember what all the fuss was about any more. I was a lot younger back then. haha


----------



## Kozik57

Here to continue reviving this thread because of the lack of Wera support!

I've been using Wera (regular green, chisel yellow , insulated red/yellow, and the terminator sets) for over a year now and they still feel brand new. There have been some questionable moments so far where I'm sure non-premium drivers would have completely broken by splitting the handle. I use the slotted chisel-driver so often and its edges are still sharp. That thing has been bent back lifting panels and is just fine. Overall I like the feel of them, but hearing so much about Wiha and Irazola I am tempted to give those a try. 

An important factor is availability. I can't find Wiha in any suppliers/stores out in Edmonton (Canada) but am seeing some of them just become available as of late. I don't even know where tog et started to find Irazola. I got my Wera 6 piece sets for under $40 a set. Anyone have any pointers to find Irazolas out here? And for a good price too! 

Just a side-note, I've seen worn Klein drivers and they're just a round cylinder with no grip. I have a good feeling that my Weras will last me forever and stay in the same condition.


----------



## Black Dog

Kozik57 said:


> Here to continue reviving this thread because of the lack of Wera support!
> 
> I've been using Wera (regular green, chisel yellow , insulated red/yellow, and the terminator sets) for over a year now and they still feel brand new. There have been some questionable moments so far where I'm sure non-premium drivers would have completely broken by splitting the handle. I use the slotted chisel-driver so often and its edges are still sharp. That thing has been bent back lifting panels and is just fine. Overall I like the feel of them, but hearing so much about Wiha and Irazola I am tempted to give those a try.
> 
> An important factor is availability. I can't find Wiha in any suppliers/stores out in Edmonton (Canada) but am seeing some of them just become available as of late. I don't even know where tog et started to find Irazola. I got my Wera 6 piece sets for under $40 a set. Anyone have any pointers to find Irazolas out here? And for a good price too!
> 
> Just a side-note, I've seen worn Klein drivers and they're just a round cylinder with no grip. I have a good feeling that my Weras will last me forever and stay in the same condition.


This thread is awesome, welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## Big John

I still stand by Wiha Extra Heavy Duty: Five years strong I haven't broken one yet, and I was going through several Klein per year.









Yes, they're conductive, so don't put them anywhere you wouldn't stick yer pecker.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

My Stanley 100+ do a good job for me. I have been using them most of my career. You can find them at Mc Master Carr. LC


----------



## ZONE

Well guess what?!.........................The screw drivers I originally talked about way back in 2008, well I am still using those same screw drivers today! 7 years later and they are still doing just fine! and they get a lot of use.


----------



## Dr. Evil

Kozik57 said:


> Here to continue reviving this thread because of the lack of Wera support!
> 
> I've been using Wera (regular green, chisel yellow , insulated red/yellow, and the terminator sets) for over a year now and they still feel brand new. There have been some questionable moments so far where I'm sure non-premium drivers would have completely broken by splitting the handle. I use the slotted chisel-driver so often and its edges are still sharp. That thing has been bent back lifting panels and is just fine. Overall I like the feel of them, but hearing so much about Wiha and Irazola I am tempted to give those a try.
> 
> An important factor is availability. I can't find Wiha in any suppliers/stores out in Edmonton (Canada) but am seeing some of them just become available as of late. I don't even know where tog et started to find Irazola. I got my Wera 6 piece sets for under $40 a set. Anyone have any pointers to find Irazolas out here? And for a good price too!
> 
> Just a side-note, I've seen worn Klein drivers and they're just a round cylinder with no grip. I have a good feeling that my Weras will last me forever and stay in the same condition.


I dont know what stock they have on hand but you can find Wiha at Quality Cutting Tools here...http://www.canadastoolcrib.com/cgi/CGP2LMXE

At the very least they should be able to order them in for you.

I have also see a limited selection at Active Electronics on Calgary Trail north. http://www.active123.com/WIHA-TOOLS-Page-4-Manufacturer.html

Im sure there are other places as well to get Wiha.

Lee Valley Tools and KMG Tools, and Acklands are good places to get Weras at.


----------



## big vic

http://www.beta-tools.com/catalog/a...ang_en/__catlang_en/__catalog_beta/__filters_


----------



## barthchris

I've bought a lot of screwdrivers in the 23+ yrs I've been doing electrical work. A few years ago I bought a 4" Ideal straight/slotted 1/4" keystone. Whatever type of steel or hardening process that they used just works! I abuse my screwdrivers and this one keeps going without any deformation. I also like the "twist-a-nut" socket in the handle. Great for torquing down wire nuts the easy way. 


With slotted tips that have lost their edge, have you guys ever reshaped them with a file? I've done it before with good results. I use a hand file only, first because with a file there is less chance of removing too much, second because there is no heat with a file that can ruin the metals temper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

barthchris said:


> I've bought a lot of screwdrivers in the 23+ yrs I've been doing electrical work. A few years ago I bought a 4" Ideal straight/slotted 1/4" keystone. Whatever type of steel or hardening process that they used just works! I abuse my screwdrivers and this one keeps going without any deformation. I also like the "twist-a-nut" socket in the handle. Great for torquing down wire nuts the easy way.
> 
> 
> With slotted tips that have lost their edge, have you guys ever reshaped them with a file? I've done it before with good results. I use a hand file only, first because with a file there is less chance of removing too much, second because there is no heat with a file that can ruin the metals temper.



I have always used a file even on phillips to sharpen up the tips, you are so right about heat ruining a drivers temper.


----------



## splatz

barthchris said:


> I've bought a lot of screwdrivers in the 23+ yrs I've been doing electrical work. A few years ago I bought a 4" Ideal straight/slotted 1/4" keystone. Whatever type of steel or hardening process that they used just works! I abuse my screwdrivers and this one keeps going without any deformation. I also like the "twist-a-nut" socket in the handle. Great for torquing down wire nuts the easy way.
> 
> 
> With slotted tips that have lost their edge, have you guys ever reshaped them with a file? I've done it before with good results. I use a hand file only, first because with a file there is less chance of removing too much, second because there is no heat with a file that can ruin the metals temper.


I do it the same way for the same reasons, unless it's some severely mangled flea market gem. If it's just a little ragged from use you can usually get it back to a nice sharp tip in no time with a file. 

I tried just one Ideal, a long R2 with the twister handle, it's been better than I expected.


----------



## Mike_586

480sparky said:


> I don't worry too much about long-term quality.
> 
> Within a year, mine are either lost, stolen or I've beat it to death with a hammer.


That combined with the low quality hardware everyone is making these days and I don't see much point in worrying about having expensive screw drivers anymore either. 

You can buy the best screwdriver ever made in the history of screwdrivers, but if you're going to subject it to garbage materials like Electripro screws, its just not going to last.


----------

